
Bugs, TDD and Functional Programming - DanielRibeiro
http://dcsobral.blogspot.com/2012/09/bugs-tdd-and-functional-programming.html
======
thedudemabry
The author seems like a proponent of functional programming, not necessarily
TDD. The input->output testability seems to vary much more than the author
describes depending on system size. I love TDD, but even the most adherent
acceptance testing fails to cover the case where you're laying the final brick
in the arched bridge, to use his analogy.

It was a great article, and the author made very good points.

